# 1923 Dec 25 Unopened Coke Bottle



## the_workmans (Dec 17, 2005)

Trying to find out what my grandpas Coca Cola Bottle is worth he wants me to sell it on ebay.  I am not sure that he will get what its worth.  Anyone know anything about this bottle?


----------



## ronvae (Dec 17, 2005)

You'll get the best answers if you post a picture, but short of that, if you exactly, precisely, type out every word on the bottle, including the bottom, and also say if there are little embossed lines connecting the city & state on the bottom, and post it on the "sodas.." forum, one of the soda people may be able to look up the value of a regular opened one for you.  Then, you could just watch eBay for other examples of unopened sodas to see what the novelty factor adds to the price...


----------



## the_workmans (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks.  He has the bottle now I will need to get it from him, but thanks for input.


----------

